# All About the Spot Run



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

SmoothLures was kind enough to give me a few pointers in another thread on the spot run. I thought I had to post a 100 times before I could actually start a thread. Seems I read that somewhere. Maybe it was on another the Tennessee Vols forum. I am only at the beach once a year on vacation. This year I will be there the last week in October. He actually told me the run was usually mid-late October. So just maybe I will hit it. What I'd like to do with this question is inform others like myself just exactly what it is and how long it lasts. It seems to be one of the highlights of the year for the pier and surf fisherman. Someone told me they were also active in the surf but you may only catch half as many as on the pier. Feel free to chime in with your tips and advice and anything else you would like to say about the spot run. Entertaining stories of the chaos would also be welcome. Thanks from a trout fisherman from Tennessee!


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Does anybody posting here fish for spot or is the chaos and size of the fish prohibitive? Just wondering since I know absolutely nothing about the spot run.


----------



## Bill M. (Sep 3, 2013)

Gary,
The spot run is one of my favorite things. Chaos? yes, but worth it. We just scale/gut before flouringing and frying. It's kind of like eating crayfish or crabs...open a beer and eat with your fingers.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

You know something that really surprises me? I guess I am used to good ole Tennessee (Southern) hospitality. I live in one of the top trout fishing areas in the country in upper East Tennessee. I have four major TVA tailwaters within 20 miles of my home. The Tennessee state record rainbow trout record of 16 pounds and 15 ounces, 33 inches came from one of those. Brown trout now reproduce naturally in the tailwaters of the South Holston and no longer need to be stocked. A 20 pounder is common place for those who fish for the big 'uns when they are generating. Fisherman come from the surrounding states to fly fish and spin fish and bait fish. So I really thought all fisherman belonged to a brotherhood and would help each other out if they were in a new locale and loved to fish. Guess I was wrong! I have never had much luck in the surf. If you come to the beautiful mountains of East Tennessee on vacation, please don't ask me how to catch a trout. I guess I'll have to figure out how to fish for the spot and other surf fish on my own. I guess the chaos creates greed. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Gary Carrier said:


> You know something that really surprises me? I guess I am used to good ole Tennessee (Southern) hospitality. I live in one of the top trout fishing areas in the country in upper East Tennessee. I have four major TVA tailwaters within 20 miles of my home. The Tennessee state record rainbow trout record of 16 pounds and 15 ounces, 33 inches came from one of those. Brown trout now reproduce naturally in the tailwaters of the South Holston and no longer need to be stocked. A 20 pounder is common place for those who fish for the big 'uns when they are generating. Fisherman come from the surrounding states to fly fish and spin fish and bait fish. So I really thought all fisherman belonged to a brotherhood and would help each other out if they were in a new locale and loved to fish. Guess I was wrong! I have never had much luck in the surf. If you come to the beautiful mountains of East Tennessee on vacation, please don't ask me how to catch a trout. I guess I'll have to figure out how to fish for the spot and other surf fish on my own. I guess the chaos creates greed. Thanks for all the help!


Check you PM's


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Gary I'm always happy to help a fellow fisherman out. When I have the time to be active on here I retype the same info for the once a year Myrtle Beach area fisherman more than anyone I've seen. 

I've heard of it being 2-3 people deep on the rails fishing for them. I know many people here in Columbia that the only saltwater fishing they do is during the spot run. The draw is you can catch hundreds of fish in a couple days when they're running. It's a lot of fun for a lot of people. Personally, I'd rather catch 2 or 3 spot and use them for cut bait, but to each his own! 

Use light gear, #6 hooks on light mono bottom rigs, small pieces of blood worm or bloodworm Fishbites, they'll also eat shrimp and I have even caught spot on cut spot in March before, but if you're serious you'll want bloodworms. Spot are very easy to catch. Like a bream. I would assume this is why you're not getting many replies. Setup behind the breakers out to the end on the south side of the pier. Toss out the rig, wait for a bite, and you reel in a fish when a school comes through, often a double. The spot runs are when schools of fish keep coming by and the action is hot. Rinse and repeat until the pier closes or you're ready to go. For food value, imagine having a cooler of a hundred bream you need to clean. They're the same size and shape. 

I sold a lot of #6 long shank J hooks on 20 lb fluorocarbon as spot rigs last year, had good reports back. But you don't need expensive fluorocarbon rigs if they're biting. 

Let's do some surf fishing if we're down at the same time. I'll be happy to show you what I know. I'm a Tennessee boy myself. Go Vols!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

do they have as many bones as the bream or pins?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

surfmom said:


> do they have as many bones as the bream or pins?


Yeah you eat around bones when you fry them whole. Fin bones, rib cage, not sure about pin bones but they have the same general bone structure as similar shaped fish. Try fishing the heads for redfish. Small ones are great live and strip or chunk cutbait works good too.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Gary,I have fished the SC coast from Cherry Grove to Charleston since the 1960s. Mainly fish the Garden City/Murrell's Inlet area now and will be down there 9/28. Yep, gittin' old. I've seen the " spot run " begin mid-September up around Cherry Grove and late September down in Murrell's Inlet. But, if I were forced to pick a timeframe I'd pick the last three weeks in October. About three years ago we caught them two at a time in the surf at GC and off docks in Murrell's Inlet beginning 9/30 thru 10/7. What SL said is all you need to know for spots. If you're going to fish the GC area, then I suggest you stop at Garden City Bait & Tackle on Hwy business 17 and buy a couple of their " spot rigs ".Then do the Chinese reverse engineering and tie your own. Shoot, PM me your snail mail address and I'll send ya a couple of mine. Mine are double/triple rigs on 20#-30# clear Berkley Big Game line. Fluoro not needed for spots but I have dozens of fluoro rigs tied just in case. Bloodworms if you have lots of money or Fishbites Bloodworms. The beauty of Fishbites is you can catch many fish on one piece. If the spot are running I only fish one rod from the surf/docks. If they haven't started I fish three rods, with two of them having circle hook rigs in sand spikes. Any rod 6' and up,rated for 2-5 oz and a reel combo you have that holds 150-200 yards of 15# test mono, whether spinning or conventional will suffice and also allow you to handle reds/flounder if hooked. And, that is a very good possibility

I had rather try to find spots running the surf/inlet than get in the mess on the piers. After you have been in one on a pier you will understand why.

I have fished your area as well as western NC for trout, starting in 1968. Wading the Clinch used to be a favorite. Have a few locals who moved to the South Holston area and are guiding there now.I am currently retired, tying freshwater /saltwater flies, jigs, poppers, and teasers, etc. Just finished tying up four dozen flies for a fellow fishing the Florida panhandle and another fishing Lake Michigan/area rivers. And I have a local family with many relatives fishing Cumberland/Cherokee that stop by this time of year and get several dozen jigs.

As far as I am concerned, fishing and hunting are both like a brotherhood. But one thing I have learned about all the internet boards is that it usually takes a couple days to get answers, especially specific answers.


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

Gary, I too will be there the end of Oct. I will be on Apache pier, usually closer to the end for whiting/kingfish as some call them. I will apologize if it appeared no one cared for your question. This is first chance I have had to get on here in a couple of days, like flathead said in his post, usually a couple of days before the replies start coming in. AS far as when, the last few years it has been hit and miss. I used to come down 2nd week of Oct. now the last week. Can get a few whiting while a few spots also. The Fall is THE BEST time of the year in my opinion, it seems you can catch about anything. When you get a GOOD day or two, you will be ready for something else. I have been there and caught HUNDREDS, cleaned for three or four hours straight. When they come in, BE SELECTIVE. You WILL get tangled ALOT, PATIENCE is a MUST, some take it WAY TO SERIOUS. Learn to tie your own rigs, bait prices will be the LEAST of your worries if you buy rigs. Think like this, $2 rig, $1.25 sinker times maybe 5 or 6 times getting cut by some JERK that said you threw over him. $$$$$$ adds up quick. When the spots come in you can catch them just by dropping beside the pier it that is where you choose to fish from. IS IT FUN, YOU BET!!!!!!! It is the PERFECT way to get someone that is so-so on fishing to get HOOKED. They will bother you every year after to get back and "CATCH THE SPOT RUN", the fishing stories will out last the run by YEARS. The "WE cleaned fish for HOURS" will last longer, . Anyways come on over, catch all you need, HOPEFULLY you will hit the timing right.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

aardvarkgraphix said:


> Gary, I too will be there the end of Oct. I will be on Apache pier, usually closer to the end for whiting/kingfish as some call them. I will apologize if it appeared no one cared for your question. This is first chance I have had to get on here in a couple of days, like flathead said in his post, usually a couple of days before the replies start coming in. AS far as when, the last few years it has been hit and miss. I used to come down 2nd week of Oct. now the last week. Can get a few whiting while a few spots also. The Fall is THE BEST time of the year in my opinion, it seems you can catch about anything. When you get a GOOD day or two, you will be ready for something else. I have been there and caught HUNDREDS, cleaned for three or four hours straight. When they come in, BE SELECTIVE. You WILL get tangled ALOT, PATIENCE is a MUST, some take it WAY TO SERIOUS. Learn to tie your own rigs, bait prices will be the LEAST of your worries if you buy rigs. Think like this, $2 rig, $1.25 sinker times maybe 5 or 6 times getting cut by some JERK that said you threw over him. $$$$$$ adds up quick. When the spots come in you can catch them just by dropping beside the pier it that is where you choose to fish from. IS IT FUN, YOU BET!!!!!!! It is the PERFECT way to get someone that is so-so on fishing to get HOOKED. They will bother you every year after to get back and "CATCH THE SPOT RUN", the fishing stories will out last the run by YEARS. The "WE cleaned fish for HOURS" will last longer, . Anyways come on over, catch all you need, HOPEFULLY you will hit the timing right.


Thanks much! I am wondering what the action is like in the surf where you probably won't need to worry about tangles? I did read that you will only catch maybe half as many in the surf than on the pier. Do any of your fish the surf when they are schooling?


----------



## fishrxdr (Aug 13, 2012)

I go every year in the fall the weekend around Columbus day. I stay away from the piers, and do well from the surf. I do not catch as many on the surf as we used to on the pier, but we get far more than our fair share. I feel like fishing the surf, we get many more species though. In a typical morning outing, we get lots of bluefish, a few flouder, a few trout, a couple drum, right many croaker, right many pomps, a lot of whiting, and too many spinner sharks or blacktips along with our spot. The fishing can be unreal that time of year depending on weather patterns. The mullet will be running thick, and they are what we use to catch some of the other species. Will be there in one month and cannot wait.


----------



## jeff18 (Mar 27, 2010)

Gary I go every oct and fish springmaid and cherry grove and it is my favorite time to fish.It can be hectic you have to get in line 2 hrs before they open to get a good spot.Ive done it for years and meet a lot of good people that I fish with every year.never did the surf in myrtle but know the piers produce.If you get a ne wind than that is your best chance:beer::fishing::beer:


----------



## 01snowman (Oct 15, 2011)

I've enjoyed reading here about the spot runs. I've hit a few good ones over the last few years, but last year I didn't get many. I'm planning on coming around the first week of November but usually I come in October. Has anyone ever known the spots running in November?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Fish don't use a calendar, so if you have to plan trips in advanced just come and make the most of it! They certainly could be running thick. Personally when I make a trip I'm looking at reports, tide charts vs time of day, and weather (though I'm fine with soaking baits for reds if its rough, they like it!). Not everyone has that luxury, but if you do it's nice!


----------



## Davidvw9 (Oct 4, 2009)

Gary, give some one more than a day to answer LOL. Our locals in SE NC and NE SC have good hospitality. Some of us are working or fishing! 

Anyway I hit the spot run every year. I live about 25 miles from Cherry Grove. Big yellow bellies are being caught now on ocassion, but this is not the run. Water temp is still too warm. It usually starts mid october around here. Yes you will see me at Cherry Grove, Sunset, Ocean Isle ect. 

For set up you need a double drop rig with a 3 oz pyryimid sinker. 2x long shank # 6 hooks work great for spots. A small hook is needed. The best bait is Blood worms, use only a small peice, that's all that is needed, as blood worm is expensive. The "Fishbites" Artifical Bloodworm will work great when they are running heavy, plus you get a lot of use out of a peice. I carry shrimp incase the spots are slow, and I want to go for something else. 

Get there early to get a spot to fish. You will need to be on the left side for the spot run, and around the middle section of the peir. Durring the run it will be shoulder to shoulder. Please don't cast over hand! Lean over the rail and toss out under hand and striaght. The hospitality is great from locals in the carolinas for the most part. You will run into some vacationing Yankees with an attitude trying to fish durring the run, no offensive to our fishing brothers in the north . Be patient and offer to help them, as these are not fishermen, just family vacationers. 

Bring lots of sinkers and rigs already made up. It's quicker to cut your line and tie on a new rig when the vacationer tosses over 6 lines, then tangles the mess worse realing it in trying to untangle.  

Spots taste great!!!!

Good Luck!
David


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Davidvw9 said:


> Gary, give some one more than a day to answer LOL. Our locals in SE NC and NE SC have good hospitality. Some of us are working or fishing!
> 
> Anyway I hit the spot run every year. I live about 25 miles from Cherry Grove. Big yellow bellies are being caught now on ocassion, but this is not the run. Water temp is still too warm. It usually starts mid october around here. Yes you will see me at Cherry Grove, Sunset, Ocean Isle ect.
> 
> ...


Could not have been said better.


----------



## Bill M. (Sep 3, 2013)

Gary,
The timing varies every year, but mid October to 1st week of November is usally a safe bet. I use #6 hooks with real bloodworm, red wrigglers, or fish bites. Some folks use #4 hooks, bring both and decide which you like. I make 2 hook bottom rigs and will use a #3 or #2 priamid wieght. The important thing is not to drift. I have had a better luck during the day. I use a med-light 6' fast action rod. When they are running , one pole is about all I can manage to keep up with. I use 10 pound test line. The action will be almost immediate.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

In Oct. when the spot run is likely above OI., the piers will get jam packed within an hour after the first double is caught. 1/2 hour if they are yellow bellys. Finding a spot at the rail is fruitless. However, this is a time of year that some skate usually cruise the side. Find a place that they are movin up the pier and below the main action. Tie on a big treble with a 1 ounce egg sinker and snag one. Use a rod loaded with Omni Flex since it's cheap. Put reel in free spool and let skate run up the side of the pier. When a sufficient mess has resulted, cut your line and act like you can't figger out what the mess is all about.They will collect a lotta spot rigs which will do 2 things. Cause the fishermen to cut off and retie. When they move offa the rail, you then grab your good rig and elbow in the spot recently vacated. Been working fine fer 20 some years, as long as the skate are there. Better yet, if your lucky enough to hook a fat albert, you'll have the whole side of the pier cleaned off. Don't depend on being lucky enough to cotch a fat albert tho. They don't like the inshore area you need to work in. Stick with the ole reliable skates.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

wdbrand said:


> In Oct. when the spot run is likely above OI., the piers will get jam packed within an hour after the first double is caught. 1/2 hour if they are yellow bellys. Finding a spot at the rail is fruitless. However, this is a time of year that some skate usually cruise the side. Find a place that they are movin up the pier and below the main action. Tie on a big treble with a 1 ounce egg sinker and snag one. Use a rod loaded with Omni Flex since it's cheap. Put reel in free spool and let skate run up the side of the pier. When a sufficient mess has resulted, cut your line and act like you can't figger out what the mess is all about.They will collect a lotta spot rigs which will do 2 things. Cause the fishermen to cut off and retie. When they move offa the rail, you then grab your good rig and elbow in the spot recently vacated. Been working fine fer 20 some years, as long as the skate are there. Better yet, if your lucky enough to hook a fat albert, you'll have the whole side of the pier cleaned off. Don't depend on being lucky enough to cotch a fat albert tho. They don't like the inshore area you need to work in. Stick with the ole reliable skates.


Or maybe get up early and get yourself to the pier and get a place on the rail to catch some fish like most fisherman do. Crap like the advice in the above post is what gives Spot fishing a bad rap. No fisherman with any self respect would do that kind of crap.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Works better than giving ASSvise on how to get to da rail tho. A true blue nuts geogie cracker has spoken.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

wdbrand said:


> Works better than giving ASSvise on how to get to da rail tho. A true blue nuts geogie cracker has spoken.


Would not have expected less MOUNTEENS.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

And there goes another useful thread down the drain.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

SmoothLures said:


> And there goes another useful thread down the drain.


Agreed.


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

Three in a week. Sheesh.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

I bet he's the same person that has to cast 10 yrds. to the right because he thinks the bite is better over there.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't know why people that are always negative and never have anything helpful to contribute stick around here. This should be a place for friendship and learning not pointless arguing about whose opinion is right.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Full Moon Calendar 2013
January 26th Full Wolf Moon 11:38 pm
February 25th Full Snow Moon 3:26 pm
March 27th Full Worm Moon 5:27 am
April 25th Full Pink Moon 3:57 pm
May 25th Full Flower Moon 12:25 am
June 23rd Full Strawberry Moon 7:32 am
July 22nd Full Buck Moon 2:16 pm
August 20th Full Sturgeon Moon 9:45 pm
*September 19th Full Harvest Moon 7:13 am*
October 18th Full Hunter's Moon 7:38 pm
November 17th Full Beaver Moon 10:16 am
December 17th Full Cold Moon 4:28 am
=====================================

Jeez, after the last few days, I am going to make the full moon schedule a "WARNING:" sticky. 

Tomorrow ought to be a blast at school dealing with hormonal teenagers. I feel warned. If I hit the Powerball, I'll just stay home. 

Wd, who is good people based on everything I've ever been told, was illustrating the absurdity/madness of spot runs, I think. I chuckled. The "good rod" part was a dead giveaway, I thought, since the bad one was loaded with OmniFlex from Wal-Mart. 

Gary got some good advice on the thread already from several of you. I'm not sure how much farther it could go. Great advice on this thread. Gary, I hope it helps.  I'm with ya flathead in staying off the piers. NO THANK YOU! 

The only thing I'd add is we always used redworms (couldn't afford bloodworms) and a lot of the time did "better than OK" with bait we toted from the hill country.  If you can find em, Gary, get you some size 5's and tie those bad boys on when you're up below South Holston using crawlers, too (good size for spot, but hard to find). 

We need Skink to come on here and post up a pic of the rod he uses for the spot runs, looks like a Snoopy special, might even be loaded with that OmniFlex.


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes! Bring on the Skink! I really miss him here.


----------



## JKCarolinaman (Oct 7, 2009)

Greetings...

I am one of those " pesky tourists " that come down once a year. In all honesty, however, I do make it a point to try and stay out of the way for the locals. Most of the them are quite friendly and appreciative if you just show some level of courtesy. 

I live in Upstate, South Carolina... but only get to come down once a year, usually in late September or early October. I will be down Sept 26 - Oct 5, which is probably a little early for the " run ". Hopefully the fish will co-operate, but if not, it will be nice anyway just to be away from work.

It's hard to beat a Carolina SunRise at the beach... sunshine, fresh air, no stress !!
I think even GOD must appreciate his own handiwork, and smile.

I'll be fishing at Cherry Grove, and it would be nice to put some faces with the names.

Thanks again for all of the information, help, and simple conversation that ya'll have provided the past years that I have made the trip. I'll be the one that looks out of place... one rod, preferring to stand instead of sit, and giving any fish away that I catch.

See ya next week !!


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

*Good info, guys!*

Jeez, after the last few days, I am going to make the full moon schedule a "WARNING:" sticky. 

Tomorrow ought to be a blast at school dealing with hormonal teenagers. I feel warned. If I hit the Powerball, I'll just stay home. 

Wd, who is good people based on everything I've ever been told, was illustrating the absurdity/madness of spot runs, I think. I chuckled. The "good rod" part was a dead giveaway, I thought, since the bad one was loaded with OmniFlex from Wal-Mart. 

Gary got some good advice on the thread already from several of you. I'm not sure how much farther it could go. Great advice on this thread. Gary, I hope it helps.  I'm with ya flathead in staying off the piers. NO THANK YOU! 

The only thing I'd add is we always used redworms (couldn't afford bloodworms) and a lot of the time did "better than OK" with bait we toted from the hill country.  If you can find em, Gary, get you some size 5's and tie those bad boys on when you're up below South Holston using crawlers, too (good size for spot, but hard to find). 

We need Skink to come on here and post up a pic of the rod he uses for the spot runs, looks like a Snoopy special, might even be loaded with that OmniFlex. [/QUOTE]

Hey, thanks for the responses. From what I've gathered the witching hour has not arrived and may actually be closer to Halloween when I will be there. If the run actually starts for real, could someone come back here and let us know provided the climate change has not ruined that also. What happened to hurricanes along the gulf and Carolinas? They appear to have gone somewhere else.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey, Bubba! That's the first I heard of size 5 redworms. I've always just bought a pack. Never saw a size on them??


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hey Gary, size 5 hooks.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey i like monk flex, it makes good line to go on tourist rods so I can cut it easy when I am coming through with a fish. My personal preference is to stand on the back of the t and sling an old anchor with cheap line down and foul up all the locals......then deploy my spot trot line out with the rest of my friends till we have enough bait.....then let the mad house continue


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> My personal preference is to stand on the back of the t and sling an old anchor with cheap line down and foul up all the locals..


Many years ago I saw that trick first hand. We were pin rigging on the end and each person was fishing their one additional rod for flounder/specks,spots,whiting,etc. A mini spot run started just past mid-pier to the end. It wasn't 5 minutes and everybody on that pier was on that one side, casting to where they saw another person catch one. Wasn't long and folks fishing 1/3 of the way out were all casting toward the end. Terrible mess, especially when they wrapped a half dozen pin rigs. And those folks were cussing the pin riggers for having their lines " in the way ".One of the locals, who's now long gone, said, " that's enough of that ". He took his spare rod, attached a 5 oz pyramid and made a long cast back into the suds, slow trolling his 5 oz pyramid back out to the end. Reminded me of that Chevy Chase movie where he just had to take the family to see the world's largest ball of string.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

BubbaHoTep said:


> Hey Gary, size 5 hooks.


Took that a little out of context I guess. I know the hooks are usually numbered evenly on the shelves. Funny, huh?


----------



## lds (Oct 9, 2012)

JKCarolinaman said:


> Greetings...
> 
> I am one of those " pesky tourists " that come down once a year. In all honesty, however, I do make it a point to try and stay out of the way for the locals. Most of the them are quite friendly and appreciative if you just show some level of courtesy.
> 
> ...



I,too, am a 'pesky tourist'..I usually come down starting Columbus day weekend (with only 2 weeks a year, I'm stingy about burning vacation time, since I like a couple of days here and there for other fishing trips) and stay for week. I stay out of the way of locals; and I fish just about everywhere down there. and JKCarolinaMan----I couldn't have said this part better:

*It's hard to beat a Carolina SunRise at the beach... sunshine, fresh air, no stress !!
I think even GOD must appreciate his own handiwork, and smile.*


----------

